# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Зацените лучшую игруху

## Scoossy

Хеллоу прошу ответить на вопрос Какая игруля интересней? 
Думаю пошпилить, но не решил какую игру выбрать. 

Буду оченнь благодарен за совет!

----------


## Emodzy

Я в последнее время в казаков 3 играю, нормальных стратежек давно уже очень не появлялось

----------


## Emodzy

и кстати картинки твои не открываються почему то, лучше б названия написал а не скрины

----------


## SimonSof

Клёво.
Обезательно поучаствуем.
Вот только, почему 1 история?

----------


## murlok2

Ни картинок, ни названий, ни ссылок..Заценил)

----------


## Денис13

То же не понял хотел заценить  лучшую игру, ссылок нету((

----------


## Sokkyra

для того, чтобы заценить, достаточно скачать казаки 3(сделать запрос в гугл).

----------


## baratr

Это точно:)

----------


## pilonka

Вульф 2 - зачетный экшн с крутой графикой.

----------


## zhake27

Fifa mobile  хорошая игрушка!

----------


## zhake27

Fifa mobile  хорошая игрушка!

----------

